# Kettner oder Schleicher PDPS Programmierung



## Luoie (9 April 2010)

Hallo zusammen!!!

Ich habe ein Projekt in dem ich eine Steuerung von Kettner in S7 umsetzten soll. Ich habe zwar einen Programmausdruck aber mir sind noch ein paar befehle unklar.

Mittlerweile habe ich rausgefunden das hinter der Kettner SPS wohl eine von der Fa. Schleicher steckt. Die man mit DOC 4.5 oder Promodul-K programmieren kann.

Kann mir jemand einen Link für das Handbuch mit Operanden-, Befehls- oder Syntaxliste schicken.

Die Befehle um die es geht sind folgende:

LDW 0
LRA
HRA
CDW
LDA


----------



## giallo (10 April 2010)

Hallo Luoie,

ich denke mal du hast auf der Schleicher Homepage nachgeschaut ?

Kann sein, dass dort nicht viel zu holen ist, das System gab es halt schon bevor das Internet populär wurde.

Die Befehle, die du erwähnst wurden mit den Systemen P02 und P03 verwendet.

LDW 0 heisst es wird der Wert 0 in das Datenregister (= Akku) geladen.

LRA x heisst es wird der aktuelle Wert des Datenregisters an die Adresse x
       geschrieben. 

HRA x inkrementiert den Wert der Adresse x (!!! Achtung 14 Bit Wort )

CDW x vergleicht den Wert x mit dem Inhalt des Datenregisters

LDA x lädt das Datenregister mit dem Wert aus der Adresse x

 Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter

Ciao
giallo


----------



## Luoie (12 April 2010)

Vielen Dank!!!! Das hat mir schon super weiter geholfen.
Ich frage aber trotzdem lieber noch mal nach.

Beispiel:

0000/0000      2100      0000
    LDW--------LRA-----(A)

  2100                       0000
   HRA-----------------(A)

Übersetzt:

1. Lade 0 in Datenregister
2. Lade 0 aus Datenregister in wort 2100 (Zeit)
3. Nop 0
4. inkrementiere den Wert von wort 2100

Hat habe ich das richtig verstanden.

Auf der Seite habe ich auch noch einiges erfahren.
http://www.absengineering.de/Deutsch010.html


----------



## Luoie (12 April 2010)

Vielen Dank!!!! Das hat mir schon super weiter geholfen.
Ich frage aber trotzdem lieber noch mal nach.

Beispiel:

0000/0000   2100     0000
LDW--------LRA-----(A)

2100                     0000
HRA-----------------(A)

Übersetzt:

1. Lade 0 in Datenregister
2. Lade 0 aus Datenregister in wort 2100 (Zeit)
3. Nop 0
4. inkrementiere den Wert von wort 2100

Hat habe ich das richtig verstanden.


----------



## giallo (12 April 2010)

Ja hast du richtig verstanden.


----------



## Tom_1 (18 August 2010)

*Schleicher in S7 umprogrammieren*

Hallo giallo,

bin auch gerade dabei eine Schleicher SPS (Anlage stammt von Kettner) in eine S7 umzuprogrammieren. Leider sind mir einige Befehle dabei unklar, und die Maschine sollte schon bald laufen. Kannst du mir bitte weiterhelfen!!


----------



## Luoie (18 August 2010)

Hi,

wie kann ich dir helfen. Ich hatte auch eine Anlage von Kettner. Bei mir war es ein Palletierer.


----------



## marlob (18 August 2010)

Tom_1 schrieb:


> Hallo giallo,
> 
> bin auch gerade dabei eine Schleicher SPS (Anlage stammt von Kettner) in eine S7 umzuprogrammieren. Leider sind mir einige Befehle dabei unklar, und die Maschine sollte schon bald laufen. Kannst du mir bitte weiterhelfen!!



Kenne die Schleicher SPS nicht, aber du solltest die Befehle mal hier rein setzen, ansonsten wird man dir nicht helfen können.


----------



## Tom_1 (18 August 2010)

*Schleicher SPS*

Bei mir ist es ein Einpacker, der Flaschen in Kisten stellt!!!

Werde sobald wie möglich die Netzwerke hier einfügen und hoffentlich könnt ihr mir dann weiter helfen!!!


----------



## Tom_1 (18 August 2010)

*Schleicher Befehle*

Hallo,
hab nun einige Netzwerke aus meinem Programmausdruck von der Schleicher PDPS222 zusammengeschrieben, wo ich fragen habe!!!!

Hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei helfen


----------



## giallo (19 August 2010)

Hallo Tom_1,
habe dir ein paar Infos zu deinen NWs geschrieben s.a. Anhang


----------



## Tom_1 (20 August 2010)

*Schleicher*

Hallo, 

danke für deine infos, aber darf ich mich bei dir noch trotzdem telefonisch melden, damit wir noch über die anderen NW reden, kann dir am Telefon die Fragen sicherlich besser erklären!!!

Wann kann ich mich den bei dir melden??


----------



## giallo (21 August 2010)

Hallo Tom_1
Schau in deinen privaten Nachrichten nach


----------



## Tom_1 (25 August 2010)

*Schleicher Netzwerk*

Hallo,

bei meinem Schleicher Programm ist mir wieder ein NW aufgefallen, wo ich nicht weis, was hier gemacht wird??

Kann mir hier wer weiterhelfen???


----------



## giallo (27 August 2010)

Hallo Tom_1,

in deinen Persönlichen Nachrichten habe ich dir meine Telefonnummer gegeben, ruf mich einfach an.


----------



## Tom_1 (27 August 2010)

*Schleicher*

OK, danke , werde mich am Monag bei dir melden


----------



## BFlat (24 Oktober 2010)

*SCHLEICHER Geheimnisse*

Hallo,
ich bin ein Ex-SCHLEICHER Tier und schlage mich als Free Lancer durch's Leben. Gott sei Dank gibt es einige Firmen, die das zu schätzen wissen und mir gelegentlich Aufträge zur Nachprogrammierung (auch das gibt's noch) oder Umrüstung von älteren (SCHLEICHER und S5) oder aktuellen (S7) SPS Systemen.

Zur Lockerung meiner Fingerfertigkeit und aus Neugierde an der HTML Welt habe ich eine Homepage begonnen, in der ich über die SCHLEICHER Steuerungen informiere.

Bei der Kontrolle, ob mein Suchbegriff "PDPS" schon bei Google angekommen ist bin ich auf dieses Portal und ganz speziell diesen Dialog gestoßen.

Nun komme ich leider wohl zu spät...

Nur Eines noch: bei KETTNER wurde der HRA Befehl, der hier so gut erklärt  wurde, in einer nicht spezifizierten Art angewendet. Wenn alles klappt werde ich heute diesen "KETTNER timer" auf meiner Homepage erläutern.

Interessierten helfe ich gerne weiter, ganz im Sinne des Mottos dieses Forums

>>Wissen ist das einzige Gut, das sich vermehrt, wenn man es teilt<<

bis demnächst




BFlat


----------



## giallo (25 Oktober 2010)

Hallo BFlat,
kannst du uns die Adresse deiner Homepage verraten, es gibt bereits eine sehr sehr gute, die hier im Forum schon öfters genannt wurde. Für alle die sie nicht (mehr) kennen: http://www.absengineering.de/Deutsch000.html

Oder steckst du hinter dieser ?


----------



## BFlat (25 Oktober 2010)

*Seiteneinstieg*

Hallo Giallo,
Danke für Deine Blumen!
Warum seitlich einsteigen?
Meine Homepage, an der ich noch schwer arbeite, ist folgende:

http://www.ABSengineering.de

In manchen Foren sind Querverweise zu Internet Sites gesperrt. 'mal sehen, wie's hier am SPS Forum läuft..

Als ehemaliges SCHLEICHER Tier helfe ich gerne bei allen Fragen rund um die verschiedenen Systeme. Das war dort auch mein Job bevor ich mich einvernehmlich selbstständig machte.




Grüße,
BFlat


----------



## Petka (17 Februar 2011)

Hallo hab den alten beitrag mal ausgegraben

Ich hab ein Grösseres Projekt vor Wollte ein schleicher steuerung auf Simens Step 7 umprogramieren, wenn ich in die pläne (der Schleichersteuerung) gucke wird mir ganz schlecht  kann mir jemand sagen wo ich eine art Handbuch oder Übersetzer finde?


----------



## Tom_1 (21 Februar 2011)

*Schleicher*

Hallo, sorry, dass ich erst jetzt zurückschreibe!!!

Eine Schleicher auf eine STEP7 umprogrammieren ist immer mit VORSICHT zu genießen!!! Meine erste Schleicher die ich auf eine S7 umprogrammiert habe hat ohne gröbere Probleme funktioniert!!! Habe aber letzten September eine umgebaut und da hatte ich gröbere Probleme!! Die Maschine hat zwar teilweise das getan was sie tun sollte, aber hatte dan auch wieder zeitweise komplette Aussetzer!!! Haben uns dan dafür entschlossen, das wir die Maschine auf der Baustelle komplett neu programmieren (waren einige Nachtschichten dafür notwendig) aber die Maschine läuft jetzt super!!!!

Bist du sicher, das du das Schleicher Programm wirklich übernehmen willst, oder schau dir mal die Funktion der Maschine an und vill. programmierst du die Funktion in S7 nach, somit bleibt die glaube ich einiges an Ärger erspart!!!

Hast du schon wo Unterlagen gefunden??


----------



## bike (21 Februar 2011)

Petka schrieb:


> Hallo hab den alten beitrag mal ausgegraben
> 
> Ich hab ein Grösseres Projekt vor Wollte ein schleicher steuerung auf Simens Step 7 umprogramieren, wenn ich in die pläne (der Schleichersteuerung) gucke wird mir ganz schlecht  kann mir jemand sagen wo ich eine art Handbuch oder Übersetzer finde?



Reichen dir unsere Antworten in dem anderen Threat nicht?
Es ist Mist zu versuchen Befehle von verschiedenen  Steuerung auf einander anzupassen.

bike


----------



## Petka (21 Februar 2011)

mmhh guck dir mal das datum an, hab hier keine antwort bekommen (hab lang auf eine gewartet), daher eigenes neuen Threat erstellt, clown 
*ROFL*


----------



## bike (21 Februar 2011)

Petka schrieb:


> mmhh guck dir mal das datum an, hab hier keine antwort bekommen (hab lang auf eine gewartet), daher eigenes neuen Threat erstellt, clown
> *ROFL*



Nett dich kennen zu lernen clown.
Ich bin bike


bike


----------



## Riley173 (30 Juli 2014)

Hi, hat das alles geklappt?
Wir machen nur so was, wenn Du also mal Hilfe brauchst, dann melde Dich.

Nebenbei: Hast Du die DOC 4.5 vorrätig?

Gruss
Rolf


----------



## solutech_tsc (5 April 2018)

Hi everyone,
First sorry to follow this post but I have the same  problem than the original poster, and sorry to write in English but my  "deutch" is really bad and I don't think anyone can read what I will  write in German.
Thank you to give us the meaning of the previous contact option. 
But now I need to know how the LAA , AAW and CDA works.
Thank you everyone.
Gruss Thomas


----------



## StructuredTrash (5 April 2018)

I try to remember:
LAA x loads the content of memory adress x into the adress register. The adress register is added to the value of relative word processing commands like LDR, LRR, CDR.
AAW x adds the value x to the adress register.
CDA x compares the data register with the content of memory adress x. The result can be checked with the bits
S 0 <
S 1 =
S 2 >
Most of the word processing commands are built like this:
1. character - What to do, e. g. L=load, A=add, S=sub, C=compare
2. character - Destination, D=data register, A=adress register, R=memory
3. character - Source, A=absolute memory adress, R=relative memory adress, W=constant value


----------



## Riley173 (5 April 2018)

you should check this page:

www.absengineering.de

you´ll find an interactive excel file explaining all the Schleicher instructions.
These guys have put a lot of effort in it and they are quite helpful.

When it comes to a Kettner machine (which is probably not the case when I look at these instructions...) be pretty careful. I had to commission a machine which some joker converted from Schleicher to S7 and you could clearly see that he didn´t understand what he was doing... :x

Good luck!


----------



## solutech_tsc (6 April 2018)

Hi,
I want to thank you for you're quick and amazing response. 
So Viele Danke.
Gruss Thomas


----------



## Riley173 (6 April 2018)

you´re welcome.
By the way: I knew a company solutech in Reichstett / France... Is that you?


----------



## solutech_tsc (17 April 2018)

No that's not us. We are based in Rosheim / France , but the name Solutech is quite common for a company name.


----------



## solutech_tsc (20 April 2018)

Hi everyone.

I've got some new questions that I can't quite understand. It's based on this 3 contact option AAW  ; CDW  and  CDA.
For the CDA I don't fully understand the "S" Bit part. Is that the CDA give me for result a Bit "S" witch have 0 or 1 for value (and the I know if x<y for S=0 and x>=y if S=1) or does I give the "S" bit myself to the project to know witch comparison I want? (example in the folowing picture)


For the CDW option (Compare;data register;constant value), what does it mean by constant value? Is it the value inside the memory in the address x or is it the address? like in this example with a CDW with 0002/0002 witch is the same address.
In the same example I've got a problem with the AAW (Add;Address register;Constant Value) and if I understand the option mean that I put the address inside of a constant. Is that true?
Thank you all for your amazing job.
Gruss Thomas


----------



## solutech_tsc (24 Mai 2018)

Hi everyone
UP Please Respond



solutech_tsc schrieb:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I've got some new questions that I can't quite understand. It's based on this 3 contact option AAW  ; CDW  and  CDA.
> For the CDA I don't fully understand the "S" Bit part. Is that the CDA give me for result a Bit "S" witch have 0 or 1 for value (and the I know if x<y for S=0 and x>=y if S=1) or does I give the "S" bit myself to the project to know witch comparison I want? (example in the folowing picture)
> ...


----------



## StructuredTrash (24 Mai 2018)

LDA 2041 - Load content of memory adress 2041 into data Register
CDA 2655 - Compare data register with content of memory adress 2655
O     0      - Check comparison result (greater or equal)

The "S" in the comment is wrong. "S" stands for "Schliesser" = NO, but the ladder diagram shows a "]/[" which is "O" for "Oeffner" = NC. Bit 0 tells that the second value compared with the first one is smaller, so "O 0" = "NOT 0" means it is greater or equal.

CDW 2 means that the data register is compared with the constant value 2.
The two numbers above word processing commands (e. g. AAW 3776/2046 are the command value in octal/decimal Format.


----------



## solutech_tsc (4 Juni 2018)

hallo,
So Viele Danke.:grin:
Gruss Thomas


----------



## AE2805 (1 Mai 2019)

Hi !
Can someone tell me how to understand the instructions for n and h ?


----------



## StructuredTrash (1 Mai 2019)

These characters mark begin/end of parallel branches. The upper line from where a branch is started is called "main line" (in german "Hauptlinie" (H)), the lines below are called "sub lines" (in german "Nebenlinie" (N)). If you want to program a parallel branch, the main line instructions prior to branch origin and end  have to be marked with "H". The last instruction of each sub line has to be marked with "N".


----------



## Riley173 (1 Mai 2019)

Hi there,
"n" stands for "Nebenleitung", that means your parallel line is fed into the main line right after the instruction marked with "h", which is the point before you combine with the "n" instruction.
Clear?

---]  [---]h[---------] [-------(A1000]
...................I
---]n[----------
.:.................I
---]  [---]n[---I   


rgds
Rolf


----------



## AE2805 (1 Mai 2019)

Understand
thanks.


----------



## AE2805 (8 Mai 2019)

Hi! 
which means the instruction with R ?


----------



## AE2805 (8 Mai 2019)

How to find where the subroutine starts


----------



## StructuredTrash (9 Mai 2019)

I never worked with a PDPS, but only with the other P types. If it is the same, the subroutine will start at COM 2102D.

Just recognized your previous post. "R" stands for relative memory adress. The memory adress of an xxR command is command value + adress register. The adress register is manipulated with xAx commands like LAW = load constant value, LAA = load memory value, AAW = add constant value.


----------

